# Big bull



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Got my PB bull red last weekend at OIP. 47.25" , measured twice. I was hoping I finally hit 50" but she was a little shy. Got her on the rod smitty built me and a penn spin fisher 5500. Baits the ticket but they aren't eating the same thing every night. Fished all week and nothing was the same.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Raishadow Rclb 80xl. Handles them nicely and tosses a live cig plenty far for king fishing.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris, that is an absolute hoss of a redfish. Way to go man.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks sawyer. Nathan informed me I have you beat now .haha. Good luck on bulloween!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Thanks sawyer. Nathan informed me I have you beat now .haha. Good luck on bulloween!


.....yup, unfortunately that's the truth. 46.5'' is what I've been sitting at since last October. Haha. Thanks man, appreciate it! How long are you in Florida for anyways?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Tomorrow is my last day. Might try for another one. Dude that fish looks massive in your hands. I should have had Zach hold the fish haha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Tomorrow is my last day. Might try for another one. Dude that fish looks massive in your hands. I should have had Zach hold the fish haha.


If you do end up trying for another one before you leave just make sure not to break 50'' before me... Haha. 

& how did you & Nathan do sharking last night? He slept all day so I never got to ask him about it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> If you do end up trying for another one before you leave just make sure not to break 50'' before me... Haha.
> 
> & how did you & Nathan do sharking last night? He slept all day so I never got to ask him about it.


We were grouper fishing. He'll have to tell you.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

TF your Red appears to be twice as big as your buddies fish that is a whole 3/4" longer :001_huh:. All in the hold?


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> TF your Red appears to be twice as big as your buddies fish that is a whole 3/4" longer :001_huh:. All in the hold?


Yeah Red in OP photo looks ~36"..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Or I'm 6'7" and 250 while sawyer is not lol.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Space between the rails behind me is 48"


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sawyer, a real heart breaker is my buddies first red was 51"... Hahaha and on a paddle board.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Or I'm 6'7" and 250 while sawyer is not lol.


How's the weather up there?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Or I'm 6'7" and 250 while sawyer is not lol.


I'm right behind ya at 6' 1" & 160 pounds Chris..... hahaha.

& a 51" was his FIRST bull? You've gotta be kidding me. Some luck that is. That's the redfish of a lifetime! I'll bet he got dragged all over on that paddleboard...


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome bulls in this thread so far!


The bite was so hot on my recent trip that I forgot to measure my biggest bulls since I was trying to catch slots from the school we were chasing. I know one of these was my personal best, but I don't actually have a measurement... =(

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

For reference for both photos: my shoulders are 22" across, I'm 70" tall, and I can't stand forced perspective (hence the bent arms to keep the fish close to my body). 


















After seeing other posts again - caught on 7' Tsunami Airwaves Inshore M-Fast with a Quantum Smoke PTSi 25 spooled with 12# braid.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Those are some nice fish!

This is one of my personal best and it was juse shy of 47" caught on a 3000 saros. The biggest I've caught was a couple inches bigger but I didn't get a picture of it.


----------

